# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak Türkmenleri, Devletini Ve Vatanını Sevmesi Suç Mu ?

## ceydaaa

Kürtler, Irakın parçalanmasına karşı olan, toprak bütünlüğünü savunan ve ülkesini seven Türkmenlere Kin, yalan ve iftira dolu yazılar kaleme almaktadırlar. Türkmenleri Türklerin adamı, Türklerin medeniyet, uygarlık, tarih ve kültürden yoksun bir halk olduğunu iddia ediyorlar. Kürtler bilsinler ki, eğer Türkler olmasaydı tarihçiler bugün dünya tarihini yazacak tarih bulamazlardı. Bugün Asya, Avrupa ve Afrikanın tarihlerinin büyük bir kısmında Türk izlerini görmek mümkündür. Musul, Kerkük, Samarra, Bağdat ve Basrada yüzlerce Türk mimarı eserin bulunması işte Irakta Türk medeniyetinin izleridir. Ya Kürt medeniyet izleri nerede? Bir tane bile yok. Kürtler, Türk*men*le*ri ka*ra*la*yıp, if*ti*ra ata*rak Irakta Türk*men*le*rin aley*hi*ne bir at*mos*fer ya*rat*ma*ya çalışıyorlar. Irak Türk*le*ri, Irak dev*le*ti ku*rul*du*ğun*dan be*ri dev*le*ti*ne,toprağına ve bay*ra*ğı*na sa*dık bir top*lum ola*rak şe*ref*li bir geç*mi*şe sa*hip*tir. Türkmenler, devletine silah çekmemiş ve Irak askerini öldürmemiştir, savaşlarda vatanını şereflice savunmuş ve ülkesi uğruna binlerce şehit vermiştir, İşgalcilere öncülük etmemiş ve dışgüçlerle işbirliği yapmamıştır yani Türkmenler ekmeğini yedikleri ve suyunu içtikleri ülkerine hiçbir zaman ihanet etmemişlerdir. Ülkelerini talan edip yağmalamamışlardır.Irak ta*ri*hi de bu*na şa*hit*tir. Irakta her Türkmen anne baba çocuğuna vatanını,toprağını ve bayrağını sevmesini öğretir. 2003 İşgal sırasında Kürt grupları Irak bayraklarını indirip ayaklar altına aldılar yerine sözde kürt bayraklarını astılar, Asil ve vatanına sadık Irak Türkmenleri evlerine ve iş yerlerine Irak bayraklarını astılar. Irak Türkmenleri, Irak rejimleri tarafından baskı, zulüm, işkence, etnik temizlik, katliamlar ve göçe zorlamaya tabi tutulmalarına rağmen, ülkelerine karşı sadakat gömleklerini hiçbir zaman çıkarmadılar. Kürtler, Irak Türk*men*le*ri*nin, Tür*ki*ye ile ba*ğı*nı sık*ça gün*de*me ge*ti*ri*yor*lar. Evet Irak Türk*le*ri, Tür*ki*ye ile ay*nı so*yu, kül*tü*rü, di*li, di*ni ve ta*ri*hi pay*la*şır*lar, ama Irak va*tan*da*şı*dır*lar. En baş*ta ül*ke*le*ri*nin kal*kın*ma*sı*nı, yük*sel*me*si*ni, ye*ni*den ya*pı*lan*ma*sı*nı, ge*liş*me*si*ni, hu*zur ve ba*rış için*de ol*ma*sı*nı ister*ler. Bu*gü*ne ka*dar her za*man bu*nun için ça*lış*mış*lar*dır. Türk*men*le*rin ba*ğı yal*nız Tür*ki*yeyle de*ğil ay*nı za*man*da Türk*me*nis*tan, Azer*bay*can, Ka*za*kis*tan, Öz*be*kis*tan, Kır*gı*zis*tan,Kuzey Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti ve dün*ya*nın heryerinde ya*şa*yan Türk*ler ile ol*muş*tur. Irak Türk*le*ri bu ül*ke*ler*le Irak adı*na kül*tür, tek*no*lo*ji, kom*şu*luk, iyi iliş*ki*ler ku*rup neden bir köp*rü ba*ğı ol*ma*sın*lar? Bu*nun Iraka ne za*ra*rı ola*bi*lir? Ça*mu*r at izi kal*sın mi*sa*li, Kürtler, Türkmenle*rin vatan*la*rı*na kar*şı sa*da*ka*ti* ve bağlılığını bi*le kıs*ka*nı*yor*lar. Kürt*le*rin Iraka kar*şı gös*ter*dik*le*ri sa*da*ka*ti(?) ise cüm*le alem bi*li*yor za*ten. Kürtler, Türk*men*le*rin Kürt*ler*le ay*nı sta*tü*de ol*ma*sı*na ke*sin*lik*le kar*şı çı*kı*yor, Türkmenlerin azın*lık olduğu*nu ve do*la*yı*sıy*la Türk*men*le*ri si*ya*sal ola*rak ken*di*le*ri*nin tem*sil ede*cek*le*ri*ni ile*ri sürüyorlar. Türkmenleri, Irakın siyasi sahnesinden silmek isteyen Kürtler, Türkmenlerin yaşadıkları bölgeleri Kürtleştirmek ve ele geçirmek, Musul ve Kerkük petrollerine sahip olmak gayreti içerisindeler. Aynı zamanda dış güçlerin desteği ve yardımıyla Kürtler bütün Iraka sahip olmak amacıyla Türkmenlere, Saddam zulmünü aratmayacak muameleleri dünyanın gözü önünde yapmaktadırlar. Yıllardır dış güçlerle içli-dışlı olan Kürt grupları, iki yüzlü dünyanın gözünde mazlum toplum rolünü ustaca oynuyorlar. Dünün mazlumları(!), bugün zalim kesiliyorlar. Yani anlayacağınız diktatör Saddam Hüseyinin ruhuna rahmet okutuyorlar . Ay*rı*ca Türk*men*le*re kar*şı böl*ge*de et*nik temizlik ha*re*ka*tı*na gi*ren Kürt*ler, bas*kı politikala*rı*nı her ge*çen gün da*ha da ağır*laş*tı*rı*yor*lar. Bü*tün bun*la*rın mak*sa*dı, Türk*men*le*rin ye*ni Irakta her*han*gi bir ro*le sahip ol**ma*la*rı*nı en*gel*le*mek*tir. Bu*gün Irakın ye*ni*den ya*pı*lan*dı*rıl*ma*sın*da Türk*men*le*re hak*la*rı*nın ve*ril*me*di*ği görülmek*te*dir.
Dünyanın neresinde görülmüştür Irakın ekmeğini ve suyunu içen, milli gelirinden % 17 pay alan, Türkiye ve İrana açılan gümrük kapılarından elde edilen geliri kendi kasalarına atan ve Irak Hükümetinin izni olmadan kendi başına yabancı firmalarla petrol çıkarma anlaşması yapan, Irakın nüfus kağıdı ve Pasaportunu taşıyan Irak vatandaşı Irak Kürtleri sözde tartışmalı bölgeler diye yeni bir tezgah ve oyunla Irak Devletinden (Musul,Kerkük, Selahaddin ve Diyala ) toprak talep ediyorlar, bu nasıl bir vicdan ve ahlaktır. Tarihçiler ve bizlerin bilmediği Iraktan başka gizli bir ülkemi var bölgede, ki ihtilaflı bölgeler olsun. 3 Ekim 1932 tarihinde Birleşmiş Milletler Irakı bir bütün ve bağımsız bir devlet olarak kabul etmedi mi? Etti, Kürtler sözde ihtilaflı bölgeler oyunuyla ekmeği ve suyunu içtikleri Irakı parçalamak ve bölgede bir kürt devleti (ikinci İsraili) kurmak istiyorlar.Şayet Kürtler yarın başkent Bağdat ve Basrayı da isterlerse sakın şaşırmayın. Bölgeyi ateşe vermek, kargaşaya sürüklemek ve kardeşi kardeşe kırdırmak Kürtlerin umurunda bile değildir. Irak Krallığı 30 Mayıs 1932 tarihinde, Milletler Cemiyeti tarafından hazırlanan deklarasyonu kabul ettiğini duyurmuş ve 29 Haziran tarihinde Milletler Cemiyetine Irak Krallığının onayladığı deklarasyonu sunarak, Irak, 1932 yılında bir bütün ve sınırları belirlenmiş tam bağımsız bir devlet olarak Milletler Cemiyetine üye olmuştur. Bu deklarasyon ile Irakta herkese ve azınlıklara verilmiş haklar Milletler Cemiyeti garantisine alınmıştır.Ancak bir Allahın kulu çıkıp da ey Irak vatandaşı Kürtler ihtilaflı bölgeler oyunuyla, Iraktan toprak talebi de ne oluyor soramıyor. Zaten Irak, Birleşmiş Milletler ve komşuları tarafından tanınan bir bütün ve sınırları belirlenmiş bir ülkedir,bütün dünyada bunu kabul etmiştir. Hitlerin propaganda bakanı Joseph Goebbels : Öylesine büyük bir yalan üret ki, kimse karşı çıkamasın
Irak Kürtleri, yıllar önce Irak Devletinden sadece kimliklerini tanımalarını istemişlerdi, Irak Devleti kimliklerini tanıdı. Bir süre sonra kendi dillerinde eğitim görmek istediler, bu istekleri de kabul edildi.Bu yetmedi biz özerklik istiyoruz dendi, 11 Mart 1970 Iraklı Kürtlere özerklik tanındı. Buda yetmedi federasyon istiyoruz dendi, işgalcilerle işbirliğinin karşılığında Kürtler federasyonu da elde ettiler. Şimdi ise Kürtler Irak Devletinden toprak talep ediyor (Musul, Kerkük Selahaddin ve Diyala), hedef ise bağımsız bir Kürt devleti. Irak Kürtleri sonra ne mi isteyecekler? Onu da lütfen siz bilin. Bölge Ülkeleri Iraktaki gelişmeleri çok yakından takip etmelidir, çünkü Kürtler aynı oyun ve tezgahı bölge ülkelerde de sahneye koyacaklardır,  görünen köy kılavuz istemez.
Washington Post muhabiri Amit R Paleynin 13 Eylül 2008 tarihli Kürt Yayılmacılığı Almış Başını Gitmiş başlıklı yazısında Kürtlerin yayılmacılığını şöyle anlatıyor: Kürtlerin kontrolünü Irakın Kuzeyi dışında 480 km alana yaydığını Kürt sınırının güneyindeki dört vilayette (Musul, Kerkük Selahaddin ve Diyala) peşmerge ve Kürt istihbaratı kol geziyor. Kürtler, peşmergenin çekilmesi baskısına karşı Kerkükün kontrolünün kendisinde kalması kozunu oynuyor.Kürtlerin Irakın kuzeyindeki özerk bölgelerinin sınırlarının ötesine geçip, etnik karışık bölgelere binlerce peşmerge konuşlandırmak suretiyle yetkilerini 480 kilometrelik bir toprak şeridine yaydığını.
Irakın Kuzeyindeki ABD güçlerinin komutanı Tümgeneral Mark P. Hertling, Çabucak buralara taşınıp nüfusu değiştirerek, şu anda Kürt bölgesel yönetimine ait olmayan topraklara (sözde) kendi bayraklarını diktiler. Bu çok zararlı ve bölgedeki gerilimi artırıyor .
Washington Post muhabiri özerk bölgenin güney sınırındaki dört vilayeti (Musul, Kerkük Selahaddin ve Diyala) bir hafta dolaşıp Kürt varlığının yaygınlığını gözlemledi. Peşmerge sınırdan 100 km güneye kadar 34 kontrol noktasını Kürt bayraklarıyla elinde tutuyor. Kürtlerin bölgelerine katmak istediği petrol zengini Kerkükte siyasi şiddete 100den fazla kurban verilirken, Ninova (Musul), Tamim (Kerkük), Selahaddin ve Diyala vilayetlerinde de etnik düşmanlık bileniyor.
Peşmerge Gestapo gibi
Diyalanın Kürt sınırının güneyinde, Arapların çoğunlukta olduğu Calavlada peşmerge, Kürt polisi ve Kürt istihbaratı Asayiş devriye geziyor. Kürt garnizonu komutanı Nihat Ali, Biz burayı zaten Kürt bölgesinin parçası yapmadık mı? Bu insanların Kürtlere güveni tam. Onları terk edemeyiz diyor. Gelgelelim 70 binlik Arap nüfus, bunu kendilerini topraklarından atma kampanyası görüyor. Aşiret lideri Hanifi Naim; Kürtleştirme adına yüzlerce Arapın hapse atıldığı, kaçırıldığı ve öldürdüğünü. İki koldan işgal altındayız. Biri Amerikan öteki Kürt. Kürtler Araplar nüfusun yarısı iddiasına karşın nüfusun yüzde 90ının Arap olduğunu Hanefi Naim söylüyor.
Suriye sınırında olduğu için Arap köyleriyle çevrili, ama Kürt kontrolündeki Sincarda da(Musula bağlı bir kasaba) Arap ve Hıristiyan nüfusa göre geçen yıl yüzlerce Yezidinin öldüğü bombalamaları kontrolünü artırmak isteyen peşmerge yaptırdı. Abdullah Acil el-Yaver, Washington Posta açıklamasında, Kürt güçlerinin, bazı Arapları evlerinden kovduğunu, bazılarını gözaltına aldığını ve Kürt bölgesindeki hapishanelerde onlara işkence yaptığını anlatarak, Kürtler, Gestapo gibi. Davranış biçimleri, Saddam Hüseyinin yaptığının aynısı dedi. Peşmerge bakanı Cafer Mustafa Ali İhtilaflı bölgelerde Kürtler öldürülürken hiçbir şey yapmadan duramayız. Irak hükümeti gider gitmez gireceğiz. Hanakin (Diyala iline bağlı bir kasaba) Belediye Başkanı Molla Hasan, kentin Kürt denetiminde kalacağını söyleyip Hepimiz peşmergeyiz diye ekliyor. Hanakinde tüm sokak tabelaları Kürtçe, hükümet binalarında Kürt bayrağı ve Kürt yönetimi başkanı Mesud Barzaninin portresi asılı. Barzaninin sözcüsü Fuat Hüseyin Kontrole çalışmıyoruz, bölge zaten bizim kontrolümüzde. Irakta statüsü ihtilaflı bölgelerde sahadaki gerçeklik görmezden gelinemez (Kürtler,Irakı ve bölgeyi kaosa sürüklemek için ihtilaflı bölge toprak talebi diye yeni bir oyunla huzursuz etmeye çalışıyorlar)
Dünya petrol rezervlerinin yüzde 7sinin bulunduğu Kerkükün nihai akıbeti belirsiz olsa da Türkmenler ve Araplar da Kerkükün (Silah zoru ve işgalcilerin desteği ile tamamen) Kürtlerce yönetildiği kabul ediyor. Zira Kerkükte vali Kürt, il meclisinin başkanı ve meclis çoğunluğu Kürt, Irak ordusu komutanları Kürt, en iyi istihbarat da Asayişte. Kısaca Kürt özerk bölgesinin sınırlarının nereden çizileceği sorusu Irakta patlamaya hazır siyasi bir bomba.
Türkmenlere İftira Atanlara Bakın!
Mesud Barzani ve Celal Talabani yıllarca Türkiyeden para, silah aldılar ve 11 senede Türk kırmızı pasaportunu (Diplomatik Pasaport) kullandılar. Kürt grupları, Sov*yet*ler Bir*li*ği, İn*gil*te*re, İran, ABD ve İs*ra*il ile işbirliği yaparak Irakı huzursuz ve istikrarsızlaştırdılar.Dış güçler, Kürt gruplarını tarih boyunca bir sopa olarak Irak ve bölge ülkeleri üzerinde baskı aracı olarak kullanmış ve kullanmaktadır.
Belge: Mesud Barzani Türkiyeden Peşmergelere Para Ve Silah Yardımlarının Arttırılmasını İstiyor
Mesud Bar*za*ni, Jan*dar*ma Asa*yiş Ko*mu*ta*nı Kor*ge*ne*ral Al*tay To*kata 8 Ka*sım 1995 ta*rih*li bir mek*tup gön*der*miş*ti. Sayın ge*ne*ral si*ze önem*li bir ko*nu hak*kın*da bil*gi ver*mek is*ti*yo*rum. Su*ri*ye Cum*hur*baş*ka*nı yar*dım*cı*sı Ab*dul*ha*lim Haddam, İranın Şam Bü*yü*kel*çi*si, Ce*lal Ta*la*ba*ni ve PKK te*rör ör*gü*tü ele ba*şı*sı Ab*dul*lah Öca*lanın ka*tı*lım*la*rıy*la 4 Kasım 1995 gü*nü Şamda bir top*lan*tı ya*pıl*mış*tır. Bu dört*lü an*laş*ma*ya iliş*kin ola*rak Tür*ki*yenin de*ğer*len*dir*me*si ne*dir? KYBnin PKK ile bir*lik*te KDPye sal*dır*ma*sı du*ru*mun*da Tür*ki*yenin tu*tu*mu ne ola*cak*tır ve fi*ili ola*rak KDPye ne gi*bi bir kat*kı*sı bu*lu*na*cak*tır? Tür*ki*ye, KDPye pa*ra ve si*lah yar*dı*mı*nı ar*tır*ma*ya ha*zır mı*dır? (Tuncay ÖZKAN, CIA Kürtleri, s.182)
Mesud Bar*za*ni, Tür*ki*yeden pa*ra ve si*lah, İran,İsrail ve ABDden silah yar*dımı ve maddi destek alıyor. Ayrıca Türkiyeye de ajanlık yapıyordu. Mesud Barzani Türkiyeye geldiğinde tahmin edin nerede kalıyordu? Milli istihbarat Teşkilatının (MİT) misafirhanesinde.
CELAL TALABANİ : MUSULU ALIN VE BİZ DE SİZİNLE BİRLEŞELİM
Tarih 26 Haziran 1992. Yer Ankara, Balgat. Dışişleri Ba*kanlığı ana binası. KYBnin Başkanı (Şimdiki Irak Kürt Cumhurbaşkanı) Celal Talabani binadadır. 25 Haziran 1992 tarihinde Ankaraya gelmiştir ve 26 Haziran 1992 tarihinde bakan*lık koridorlarını aşarak girdiği toplantı salonunda İstih*barat Araştırma Dairesi Başkanı Büyükelçi Cenk Duatepe ve diğer üst düzey dışişleri mensupları Burhan Ant, Türkekul Kurttekin ile bir toplantı halindedir. Talabaniye Ankaradaki irtibat Görevlisi Serçil Kazaz da eşlik etmektedir. Görüşme tutanaklara şöyle yansımıştır:
Talabani: Ziyaretimin birinci nedeni PKK ile ilgili bazı yeni gelişmeler konusundaki fikirlerimi sunmak olacak. PKK şu anda İran ve Ermenistanı üs olarak kullanıyor. Öte yan*dan bu örgütün Suriye tarafından dışlanmış olduğu konu*sunda tereddütlerim var. Suriyeliler oyunlarının bir parçası olarak belki şimdilik bu rolü oynuyorlar, ancak PKK nın bu ülkeden çıktığına inanmak güç. Bir diğer izlenimleri de PKKnın Türkiyedeki etkisinin giderek kaybolmasıdır. Buna Abdullah Öcalanın deliliklerinin de büyük katkıda bulunduğunu söylemeliyim.
Ben siyasetçiyim, bir devleti de temsil etmiyorum. Ben PKK yi Kürt milletinin gözünde afişe etmek için caniliğini, barbarlığını, Kürt milletine verdiği zararı, Saddamla yaptığı işbirliğini herkese açıklayan siyasi bir kampanya sürdürürüm, ama onunla savaşamam. Sizi de anlayışla karşılıyorum, Siz bir devletsiniz ve PKK ya karşı yumuşak davranamazsınız.
PKKyı tecrit etmek istiyorsak daha siyasi davranmak ge*rektiğini ve onların silahını ellerinden almak gerektiğini düşünüyorum.
Diğer taraftan PKK nın işlediği cinayetlere ilişkin olarak hazırlanan kasetler de çok faydalı, bunların televizyonlardan yayınlanması halkı etkiliyor. Biz Irakın kuzeyinde bunu yapıyo*ruz ve netice alıyoruz.
Yarın birgün Araplar birleşirse, Kürtler Arapların bir ko*lonisi olmayacaktır. Belki Türkiyeyle birleşmeye karar ve*rir, belki bağımsız bir devlet kurarız, ama artık hiçbir za*man Arap sultasında yaşamak istemiyoruz.
Duatepe: Musul Vilayet Konseyi ile ilgili girişimin arka*sında kimin olduğunu biliyor musunuz?
Talabani: Biz bunun Türk askeri çevreleri tarafından des*teklendiği izlenimini edindik. Musul Vilayeti Projesinin hu*kuki temelini hazırlamış olan Bay Keller (Cenevredeki  Good Offices Group Of European Lowmakers isimli kurulun genel sekreteri) bana, projenin üst düzeyde bazı askerî ma*kamlarınızla görüşüldüğünü söyledi. Türkiye tarafından desteklendiğini düşündüğümüz için de karşı çıkmadık. Doğru söylemek gerekirse bunu Türkiyenin kara kaşı, kara gözü için değil, bizim işimize de geldiği için destekledik. Musul, Türkiye ile birleşirse bu bizim de Türkiye ile birleş*memiz için bir ön adım teşkil eder. Bakın size samimi olarak fikirlerimizi söylemek istiyorum. Biz gerçekçiyiz. Eğer bir ülke ile beraber yaşamamız gere*kiyorsa bunun Türkiye olmasını istiyoruz Musul Türkiyeye geçerse Türkiyenin petrol sorunu kalmaz Biz de Türkiye ile birleşirsek, PKK sorunu da ortadan kalkar. Biz de sizinle ay*nı parlamentonun çatısı altında konuşuruz.
Ben bunu Sayın Başbakana dahi söyledim ve Sayın Başba*kan bu fikrime güldü. Bizim içten dileğimiz bu, demokratik bir ülke olan Türkiye sadece bizim için değil, başkaları için de çe*kici bir ülke olmaya başladı.
Duatepe: Musul Vilayet Konseyi girişiminin arkasında Türkiye yok. Bunun Türk askeri çevrelerince desteklendiği yolundaki görüşü ilk defa duyuyorum. Bu kişiler filhakika önce askeri yetkililerimizle temas etmişler, onlar da bize gönderdiler. Mesele bundan ibaret.
Kurttekin: Bizim 70 yılda gerçekleştirdiklerimizi, üste*lik bunları petrolsüz gerçekleştirdiğimizi dikkate aldığı*mızda bu tür projelerin bizim için önemli olmadığını tak*dir edersiniz.
Talabani: Çok diplomatça davranıyorsunuz Artık eski politikalarınızı bırakın. Musulu alın ve biz de sizinle bir*leşelim. Beni üst düzey askeri yetkililerinizle de görüştür*menizi istiyorum.
Jandarmayla pratik önlemler için görüşüyorum, ancak ben askerlerle görüşmek istiyorum.
Irakın Kürt Cumhurbaşkanı Talabani, Türk Devletinden Musul Vilayetinin (Musul-Kerkük) alınmasını ısrar*la istiyordu. Ama Türk yetkililer ise Irak için herhangi bir po*litika ve projelerinin olmadığını söylüyorlardı. Şayet böyle bir politika ve proje olsaydı, 1991 veya 2003 de yapmazlar mıydı?
O zaman insanın aklına şu soru geliyor:
Irak yönetimleri Irak Türklerinden neyin intikamını alıyor*lardı? Irak Türklerinin vatanları Iraka olan sadakatleri mi?
Rusya Devlet Başkanı Putin Ağustos 2005te bir açıklama yaparak, ABD askerlerinin Iraktan çıkması gerektiğini söylemişti. Bu nedenle Talabani, Putini eleştirerek, Rus İnterfaks ajansına verdiği demeçte şöyle diyordu ABD askerlerinin yarın gittiğini düşünün, sizce bu Irakta iç savaşı başlatmaz mı? Türki*yenin Türkmenlerin hakkını savunma iddiasıyla ülkenin kuzeyi*ne girmesini kim engelleyecek? Suriyeyi kim engelleyecek?
Daha kısa bir süre önce artık hiçbir za*man Arap sultasında yaşamak istemeyen,Türk yetkililerden Musul ve Kerkükün alınmasını talep eden ve Türkiye ile birleşmek isteyen (yalvararak) Irak Kürt Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Talabani değil miydi? Bu iki yüzlü, dönek ve kaypak insanlara kim güvenir? Sadece saflar.

----------

